# Bunny with scanning eyes going in circles



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2011)

Something is wrong with Ned!! We have no idea how old he is but we've had him for 2 years and he's been healthy until now. He seems to be pooping and peeing normally and is eating and drinking.

The problem: I noticed he was flopped on his side in his cage which is a bit unusual for him, and he had his head turned to the right. Not tilted, just turned like he was looking at something off to the side. I got closer and realized his eyes were scanning back and forth rapidly, which is nystagmus. I immediately took him out of his cage and set him down on the couch and he turns in tight circles to the right. I can straighten out his head so his nose is point forward but when I let go, it immediately lists over so he's looking to the right again. The weird eye thing is constant. He is recognizing food and water but is acting very disoriented and mostly staying still. His eyelids are twitching a bit too and his head is twitching back and forth a little. It's really as if someone were spinning him in a circle and he's trying to look straight ahead. Does that make sense? Unfortunately, my little video camera's battery died so I can't take a video. I ordered a new battery last week but it isn't here yet!

Does this sound like head tilt? His head isn't tilted over at all... We would rush him to the emergency vet but they don't know anything about bunnies. The normal vet should be open on Sunday, I don't know yet if the rabbit vet will be on hand.

For those who remember, our dear Skyler died from EC and I know head tilt is caused by EC.

We are VERY worried for our Doodlebug! I am off to do more research and Paul is petting Ned on the couch and comforting him.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2011)

Update: I called the emergency vet and they have a new vet who actually treated my rats years ago and seemed competent. We're taking him in right now.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope he's okay. 

It could just be an ear infection. They'll give him fluids antibiotics and Panacur most likely. That will be the treatment whether it's EC or an ear infection. 


sas ray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2011)

We're back! Phew, we were there for an hour and a half. The vet doesn't have a lot of experience with rabbits but is very nice and left to look things up online. She did a neurological exam and said he seemed fine, just off balance. She looked in his ears and couldn't see any sign of infection so thinks he has an infection behind the ear drum in one of his hears and that it's probably bacterial rather than viral or parasitic. She didn't think it's caused by EC. He demonstrated his hearty appetite by devouring part of her pear and then licking the spot on the towel where it had been for the next hour (sounds weird but not unusual for food obsessed Ned).

I told her about the Panacur and she looked it up and said that some vets don't prescribe it because it can cause big problems for the bunny with their bone marrow and other things. Also they did not have any Panacur at the clinic right now. For medication, she gave him a dose of Metacam which is supposed to bring down the inflammation in his ear and also 2 weeks worth of 100 mg/mL injectable Baytril, to be given .2 mL once a day. He weighs 3 lbs. We did discuss the issue of Baytril being ineffective because of overuse but she didn't have anything else to prescribe him. She also gave me an article about head tilt from the vet forum she was looking at. She said if he gets worse to take him to the regular vet and to take him back if he doesn't start to improve in a few days.

Does this all sound okay? Sorry it's kind of jumbled. And Pipp, thank you for replying


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, reading the Head Tilt Death thread is terrifying. The parallels between that store and Ned's are astounding, right down to the sudden presentation, it being Sunday, emergency vet clinic visit and BAYTRIL.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2011)

*hugs* keep in mind that Ringo came down with it as well on a Sunday and here he is 5years later going strong. 

It does sound like head-tilt. Those meds are ok for now. If he's rolling or even falling sideways bonine can help. You can pick up Dramamine regular car sick kind. Half a pill is what Ringo uses and his weight goes from 4lbs-6lbs.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for responding, Alicia! I really appreciate it since you know so much about head tilt  I'm worried of course but optimistic Nedders will recover. 

Good to know about the dramamine. He hasn't fallen over or rolled but he did have a freak out when I was on the phone with the vet clinic. Paul was giving him a treat and he put his foot on the edge of the couch. His foot slipped, which normally would be fine, but since his balance is off he went flipping around on the couch as we both tried to catch him. He almost fell over at the vet office too. He was staying still for the most part (like he was trying to hold on!) so we used pear to get him to move around. He was very intent on getting that pear and ran in a circle and nearly tipped. The good thing is that he CAN walk straight if he tries and can go to the left too, but going to the right and looking to the right is his default.

If he does end up with this being permanent, will his eyes ever stop with the scanning? It looks so uncomfortable! He does have the tiniest bit of a tilt in addition to the turn to the right and I'm hoping it won't get any worse.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2011)

It does stop. Ringo even with the permanent tilt only does it if he is seriously thrown off. 

I'll post more later after work.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 24, 2011)

My rabbit had something that sounds *ideantical* My vet wasn't so great at treating it for what we thought it was and in the end after test we found out we'd been right and their stubornness killed my bunny. It turned out an infection in my rabbit. I think I have wayy too much bunny ear infection experience for my own liking...so anyone with questoins, feel free to ask away.. (; 

If your bunny rolls, Try propping him up in a carrier...prayer he'll get better soon. Metacam should help, it helped my bunny when she was on it at some point!


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 24, 2011)

Have no experience ANY KIND of enfections or deases in rabbits but sounds like this post is the post to come if I have ???'s about infection. 

Hope ur bun gets well fun. No fun when your buns are sick. =)


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry, Shiloh, can't give much practical advice, but I'm thinking of you and Ned.

How's he getting on?

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2011)

He seems the same as last night. Trying to act normally but laying down more than usual. He lays down on his belly kind of stretched out. It's a position Rory lies in if his belly hurts but I think Ned is doing it because he's most stable that way. It seems like he can hold his head pointing forward better when he's like that.

I want the meds to kick in! Come on, Nedders!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2011)

Can anyone weigh in on this? Ned loves going outside in the bunny play yard. On the one hand, it might improve his mood, but on the other I'm afraid he'll get more disoriented and it could stress him. Opinions?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2011)

If he doesn't seem to mind continue. Exercise is good. Best advice is don't leave him unattended.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Can anyone weigh in on this? Ned loves going outside in the bunny play yard. On the one hand, it might improve his mood, but on the other I'm afraid he'll get more disoriented and it could stress him. Opinions?


[align=center]



[align=left]Towards the end of the video, I mention how the more exercise Minnie gets - the better her head tilt seems to be- so that might help.

Like Ali, I've had a good amount of experience with head tilt rabbits. I've probably had 8 or so rabbits come down with head tilt over the years - and while it used to be thought that head tilt was due to ec (thanks partly to Barbi Brown's website which is so outdated!) - it appears to be more often due to an infection - possibly in the ears - oftentimes from having mites down inside that perhaps you can't see.

Because my vets won't prescribe anything stronger than Baytril for it and I can't get Zithromax from them - I use Pen G with injections every other day. I honestly believe that many times head tilt needs something stronger than baytril - based upon the stories I've heard from others here in the forum (especially Ali).

I have been trying to think how long Minnie lived with head tilt - I want to say it was well over a year and when she passed away - it was from pneumonia and did not appear to be due to the tilt at all. (I still think that if I'd been home at the time - I could have saved her- but I was visiting my mother in Maine). 

I remember that I could put her down on the floor with other girls and she would run circles around them - literally. Partly it was due to the tilt making her go in circles - but she could go so darn fast too. Man...I wanted her energy.

Head Tilt is a scary thing - particularly when their eyes are darting and if they start rolling. Many many nights, I went to bed with Minnie in my arms and would hold her to keep her from rolling all night - and many days I spent holding her to keep her from rolling (although at times she also had a box fixed up to keep her from rolling).

One of the key things to remember during this is that you have to try and keep their weight on them too. I would hand feed them cheerios, bananas, even syringes of baby food - anything that they would eat willingly and eat a lot of. Pumpkin was great too because it is a wet fiber...

I did learn one lesson from this and I think it is important to share. When I was freaking out about the rabbit rolling or whatever - it stressed them and made them roll more. Instead, I'd sorta make light of the situation like "oh my.....did you roll again? That was a 5.4..." and try to help them feel calm. It isn't easy because after I'd put them back in their box and walk away - I'd allow myself to cry and fall apart, But when I was with them - I was the ROCK....I would love on them and coo on them and just tell them how great they were.

Several bunnies that have been on the forum have had head tilt and gotten over it - I think of Pebbles - who we all miss so much. 

You will make it - feel free to pm me if you need to talk to someone or I can send you my phone number...

:hugsquish:
[/align][/align]


----------



## Pipp (Jul 25, 2011)

If you're dealing with an infection, you don't want any stress on his system until the meds kick in, so I guess it depends on how he feels about being outside. 

Keeping him quiet and stable with lots of rest and nutrients is probably best for a day or two. 

But then again if it reminds him of his childhood and/or he really loves it and it won't make him anxious in his current state, it might be helpful.

You know your bunny, I'm sure you'll make the right decision.

Can you get Panacur soon? Always good to give it in conjunction. Even if EC isn't the problem, you don't want any the infection to allow any opportunistic parasites to take hold.

I'd also use a second oral antibiotic I think.

Hope he feels better soon. 


sas :clover:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 25, 2011)

Thankfully his appetite is great so far. Ned loves to eat more than anything else! 

We're going to keep him inside for the rest of today but may bring him out for a little while tomorrow afternoon to see how he does. He loves the yard. If he acts at all worried I will bring him right back inside.

Our plan for the moment is to give him a couple of days with the Baytril and then take him to the regular vet if he isn't improving. I will beg for more medicine! Before we go in I will ask the vet if she would be open to prescribing more medicine because I don't want to waste $150 on a vet trip and have her just say "It's only been a few days, you should wait until the 2 weeks are over and then we'll see about giving him stronger medicine." The vet we would take him to is NOT the one we saw last night- the one last night works at the emergency clinic only (they don't do normal vet visits) and she is leaving in a couple days to go to Virginia for a few months so won't be around.

This may be sneaky, but I'm going to call the vet office tomorrow to make an appointment for him later this week. There's only 1 vet at the clinic that I trust with the bunnies and she's the owner so is hard to get appointments with. Usually they want me to wait at least a week if not two! This way we will have an appointment ready if he needs it and I can just cancel it the morning of if he ends up not needing it after all.

Alicia, Peg and Pipp, thank you so much for chiming in! I really appreciate it. We will do everything to get Nedders through this. He's such a darling boy and had everyone at the clinic fawning over him. His missing ear combined with the issues from this made him look super pathetic and in need of love.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, here's a picture that represents pretty well how he's looking this evening:







He's obviously tilting now. Last night and earlier today it isn't as obvious. What's interesting is that you can see that he has his head turned to the right in addition to the tilt, but he isn't turning his head as much as he was last night. So: more tilt, less turning.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2011)

That isn't that bad of a tilt. Catching it early is very good. Makes such a difference in recovery.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 25, 2011)

I just called and made Ned an appointment with his regular vet (not the emergency vet we saw Sunday morning). It is for Wendesday morning. For once I was able to get an appointment right away, it was amazing! They even had one available today but I decided to wait a couple days to give the Baytril a chance to kick in, sound like a plan or should I call back and try to get the appointment today or tomorrow?

Later this afternoon I'm going to call the vet and ask them if they can have the vet call me at her convenience today or tomorrow so I can ask her if she'd actually prescribe more medicine for him. As I mentioned earlier, taking him to the vet again if she won't prescribe more medicine seems kind of like a waste.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2011)

ray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 26, 2011)

I have some good news! Ned's nystagmus is gone. Does this mean he's getting better or just that he's adjusted to the tilt? The tilt does not seem any worse since Sunday evening. He is still obviously having balance issues and doesn't like me much right now because he hates the Baytril, even when I mix it with grenadine.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2011)

Could mean that he is getting better. The tilt itself can last longer than the infection. Sometimes the tilt takes longer to go away. 

The appt is tomorrow?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 26, 2011)

Ali, yes, the appointment is tomorrow morning at 9 am. I'm going to try to get the vet to call me today so we can discuss what's going on with him. Since he doesn't have the nystagmus and the tilt doesn't look worse, it may be prudent to just continue on with the Baytril and bring him in to the vet next week instead? Any thoughts? I want to limit the number of vet visits since they're so pricy. OF COURSE we will take him if he needs to go but I don't want to just make $150 vet visits where nothing constructive will occur.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2011)

If it were me - I'd wait and have a vet visit in a week or so (if you can get in with the one you'd like). It sounds like the baytril is working - just call and ask if they can prescribe you more (enough to get him through to the vet visit).

I just hate to see you pay for two vet visits when he's doing so well and it sounds like you just need to give the meds time to work.

Also - his tilt really doesn't seem that major....I think you caught it early! (You're such a great bunny slave!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2011)

I would call see what if the vet will prescribe something stronger. I have seen bunnies get slightly better with baytril than when off it slams back. I myself would get my bunny seen by my vet that I trust. Just so my vet has a visual of what's going on not just a verbal account.


----------



## MILU (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope Ned is ok! When I read the post and saw it's from you, I thought "NO WAY, this is NOT happening to Shiloh, she and her bunnies gotta be alright!!"!
I hope it's just an ear infection that is getting resolved. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way. Ned's gonna get better soon! 
:bunnynurse:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 26, 2011)

Agh conflicting opinions from 2 people I trust!  I went ahead and called the vet office and asked them to have the vet call me when she has the chance today. I plan to explain the situation to her and ask if she would consider prescribing him a stronger medication. The vet in question has actually never seen Ned since the 1 time he had to go to the vet until now, our regular vet wasn't available. I don't think she's the best rabbit vet in the world but is certainly the best here where we live.

So Ned is confusing me today. The nystagmus is gone, woohoo! And sometimes his head doesn't look tilted at all and he's looking straight ahead, but other times you can tell it's tilted. Not any worse than yesterday though. He tilts/turns the most when he's relaxed, which makes sense. I am very hopeful that the Baytril is working, but like Ali said I'm concerned it could come back once he gets off the medicine. All I want is to do right by my boy.

And Vivian, thank you so much for your support 

I'm going to go take Nedders outside for a little bit and see how he handles it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 26, 2011)

Our backyard adventure was definitely short lived. While we were out there, the neighbor whose house is only 10 feet away from the play yard chose that time to do home repairs and put up a big loud ladder and was hammering! It was making Ned nervous so we came in. He did pretty well other than that. I can tell his balance is still off but it's a lot better than it was Sunday morning. He hates being put down now but he isn't sticking his arms straight ahead of him when I carry him now, which he did from Sunday until last night. Honestly, if I didn't know anything was wrong with him, I would think he was okay for the 5 minutes we were out there. The only odd thing he did was lie down stretched out by the side of the play yard but I don't know if he was doing that because of balance issues or because the hammering (which had just started) bothered him.

Nedders in action. Does he look like a healthy bunny to you?







"Mom, this is sooo embarrassing."


----------



## Pipp (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with prescribing an ADDITIONAL med, I think you need to be aggressive with this. 

It's not so much a case of stronger (the Vet won't like that word), it's one more likely to be effective. If the Baytril is by injection, try an oral like Chloramphenicol or Zithromax as well, or switch to a PenG or Bicillin by injection and give Baytril orally. 

You don't want to take a chance. I've had Baytril prescribed twice this year, I went along with vet and while it seemed to start working at first, the issues soon came back and 20 days of the stuff did nothing. 


sas :clover:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 26, 2011)

Sas, the Baytril is oral. It's the injectable kind but he is getting it orally. Should I then ask to give him Pen G or Bicillin too? Man, I hope she goes for this. Why do vets seem to be so staunchly opposed to treating our pets with the most effective medication? 

Bunnies are not for the faint of heart!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 26, 2011)

Good news! The vet called me back and agreed that Ned should be on more than 1 medication for the head tilt because she said Baytril has a pretty narrow scope of effectiveness. She said she will check if they have any Pen G but I can get some from somewhere else if necessary and she will show me how to give injections at his appointment tomorrow!

She did name another medication as a possible one to use instead of Pen G, I think it was oral. She called when I was asleep so unfortunately my brain was a bit foggy and I can't recall what she said. Is there a list of acceptable meds in conjunction to use with Baytril for head tilt that I can take with me just I know if what she suggests is suitable?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 27, 2011)

We're back! The vet gave us :

-1 gram packets of Panacur to dissolve in water and syringe to him once a day for 5 days

-shots of Pen G (.3 mL penicillin benzathine and penicillin procaine combination) to give him once a week for 4 weeks

-This is in addition to the .2 mL Baytril once a day for 2 weeks that he's already been getting. 

Does this medication regiment sound suitable? She said the Pen G is a different kind and only needs to be given once a week instead of every day. She said to bring him back in 3 weeks if he seems to get worse and said it's a good sign that he's looking so much better already so she doesn't want to prescribe a full month of Baytril and Panacur (though the Pen G is a 1 month supply).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 27, 2011)

OH NO! I'm very worried now! When we were at the clinic, the vet had to give Ned 2 shots of Pen G because the first one went all the way through his skin and got squirted out on his fur (she did the injection, not me). She quickly wiped it off with a paper towel then gave the injection again. Fast forward a while, we're home 20 minutes and I suddenly remember that ingestion of penicillin is fatal to bunnies because it wipes out their intestinal bacteria. Naturally, Ned was licking the injection site. I immediately poured water all over and wiped the spot as best I could, but now I'm all worried he swallowed it and will get very sick!! I called the vet back and she said he probably didn't ingest enough to be harmful, but holy moly! The last thing we need is Neddie getting sick or dying because of a medication that's meant to help him  A couple years ago Rory went to the vet with GI slow down problems and they gave him sub q fluids that he got a skin infection from so he had to have antibiotics and it made him recover even slower so this isn't the first time a vet visit has been potentially harmful...

Any thoughts? I promise I'm not freaking Ned out or panicking, just worried obviously!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 27, 2011)

Eh....that's happened here too - don't worry. He's probably going to be just fine. We just wipe it off when it happens and I've never had a rabbit get sick from it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 27, 2011)

Phew! That's good to know. We will probably pick up some Benebac tonight. I know it wouldn't really help if he had a serious issue but maybe it will help a little!


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 27, 2011)

ray:

I hope for the best. Hes a cute one eared bun! et:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't think it's too much of a problem, as if he ingested any at all, it would be very little amount. I think it being dangerous if ingested is more like if it's given orally.

Glad he seems to be doing OK - he's a little like Jester in markings/colouring

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 28, 2011)

Jan, doesn't he look like Jester? They're both so cute!

Does anyone have opinions on the medications he's on now? I posted them a couple posts up. I'd love it if someone could take a peek.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, I know bumping isn't very nice, but someone went through and commented on a bunch of threads (some of them that haven't been updated in a couple weeks) and this thread is 27 down from the top now. I'd really like someone's input on Ned's medications so am posting again just so hopefully one of the medical savvy board members sees


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 29, 2011)

Bumping this up - plus adding - I don't know his weight but that dose of baytril seems low....but honestly, I don't know enough about it. I know that I've usually had to give baytril twice a day before (I think???). Not sure now...

How is he doing now that he's on both meds?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh I should have said, he is 3 lbs. Or 2.14. Depends on which vet's scale you believe! Peg, he seems to be the same pretty much... some balance issues, some tilting/head turning, no nystagmus.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2011)

Baytril seems fine for that weight. I am glad he is doing well. Nice strong combo for his case. I would run this course and go from there.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for looking at his meds, Ali! Nedders is doing pretty well. He's seemed the same for the past few days but that's okay, right? He looks a bit tilted at times, more obvious when he's resting, and is a little off balance but nothing severe. He seems a little less active too. And now he has a pink mustache from the grenadine I use to make the Baytril more palatable.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea with head-tilt it seems like it comes on so fast but the healing is gradual.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't posted because I don't have anything to add, I just wanted to send my love!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, Naturestee 

I'm thinking of calling the vet and asking for another dose of Panacur. He was supposed to get 1 g of granules every day for 5 days, but last night some granules got stuck in the tip of the syringe, I pressed on the plunger a bit too hard, and half the medicine blorked all over the counter. Ned's also really stubborn about swallowing the Panacur and will just let it drip out of his mouth (Rory does this too). Stubborn bunny! He's probably lost about 1/8th of the medicine from each dose of Panacur. The Baytril mixed with the grenadine is thicker so it doesn't drip out in spite of his best attempts.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 9, 2011)

I had another thread going because Ned appeared to have an eye infection but I think he just scratched it accidentally since it's been completely fine for several days now. Angieluv suggested chloramphenicol or zithromax for Neddie. I FINALLY got to talk to the vet today (after calling them several times and requesting that she call me- on Saturday I was told she wouldn't be in again until Wednesday, ugh) and she prescribed Zithromax  He's been on Baytril for over 2 weeks now. Guessing I should discontinue the Baytril and just use the Zithromax? And she said she got the dosing amount for the Pen G from an exotics guide that said to give bicillin once a week. Apparently for cats it's the same.

Anyone know the dosage amount for Zithromax? I'll be picking it up at the pharmacy later today. She said it's something like 2.5 mL per dose which sounds awfully high to me.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 9, 2011)

Sending lots of love from Thor, Smooch and myself.



ray::hugsquish::big kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2011)

It is a liquid? I do pill form.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 9, 2011)

Ali, yes, it's a suspension. She said normally it's a pill but she called in a prescription for liquid. Apparently it only has a shelf life of 14 days so half the bottle is going to be wasted then we'll have to buy another bottle for the next 14 days.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a Nedderbug update. It's the same old same old for him. Actually, I'd say he's improved somewhat over the past couple weeks. He still turns his head a little if he's sleepy or something but in general you can't tell there's anything wrong with him by looking at him and he's acting like himself again. I know he's not ready to go off his meds though because he got a dose a few hours late back when I was switching him to the new antibiotic and the tilt was more pronounced for about 12 hours. This was last week.

On Thursday I will be leaving the state for a week and a half! The trip was planned and tickets were paid for back in April, I wouldn't just decide to ditch Ned for a week and a half when he's sick. Paul will be medicating Neddie and taking care of everyone for the first half, then he will be flying out to join me and my friend who is not very experienced with rabbits will be pet sitting. She was a vet tech for years, loves my bunnies, has had many rats, has kitties, and has given LOTS of medicine, sub q fluids, injections, etc in her time. Later today she will be coming over to see what exactly she needs to do. The bun buns and birdies will be in very good hands while I'm gone  Of course I'll worry, but I wrote up a pet care sheet (er.... sheets!) complete with multiple contact numbers (where we'll be, vet, emergency vet, landlord, etc) and have been scurrying around getting things ready for Ned and the other buns.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 8, 2011)

How do I know when to discontinue Ned's medications? He's been treated for the ear infection for a month and a half now and is still on the Zithromax/Pen G routine. He has 1 shot left, which will be given to him next Wednesday (got 1 last night too). He has about a week and a half left of Zithromax. Good news is that as of a couple days ago, he seems to be at least 99% better now and his head only turns to the side a tiny bit sometimes. For instance, right now he is meatloafing and has his eyes half closed but his head is straight. In the past, when he was relaxing is when you could tell the most that he was tilty. 

My instinct is to just let him use up the rest of the meds and see what happens, but I'm rather concerned that he'll relapse within a few days and we'll have to start all over again because the infection will have come back as strong as ever.

Also how likely is it that Neddie will get an ear infection again at some point in the future since he's had it once before?

Thanks!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 8, 2011)

Rule of thumb is to continue antibiotics for at least 72 hours after the symptoms are gone. In this case, I'd say a week (or two) after he's reached max improvement which will hopefully coincide when he's finished the meds. 

Glad he's doing better! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Pipp! Unless something changes, I will discontinue his meds when he runs out and then hope for the best.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Sep 10, 2011)

What a beautiful little rabbit. We had this problem with our Netherland Dwarf rabbit 'Roly' he started with the scanning eyes and we put him on a course of Panacur for 28 days and he is better now.

We have a lot of rescue buns and we always put them on a 28 day course of Panacur when they first arrive.

So glad Ned is better he looks so well in the photos such a cute little guy :hearts


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Everyone cross their fingers for my Neddie! Today is his last night of Zithromax. I will be watching him very closely for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MILU (Sep 17, 2011)

Praying for your baby!!! I hope he's 100 % healthy from now on! ray::clover:et::bunnydance:


----------

